# Do scratched eyes heal???



## ImportRacer (May 13, 2003)

I had to shift some stuff around my fishroom today....Part of the move was placing the 100g to another wall...SO I thought and thought, and finally siphoned it dry to make it light...Trust me, I was against it, but after much discussion with my brother, we moved it...I placed the shoal in a 54 gallon rubbermaid tub for 10 minutes....After the whole move, all their eyes suddenly became foggy white and some part of the skin seem to be scratched up bad...WTF....I managed to get about 40g of the old water back in the tank, the rest was unconditioned cold water...When it was almost full, I turned on hot water and they all bundled next to it....I also ran out of slime protector/water conditioner:nilly:....

Do scratched eyes heal???


----------



## jobeak (Jun 3, 2006)

When you have to empty a tank, I would suggest you be more prepared the next time. Unconditioned water is not good at all for any fish and especially not adding cold water. This dratastically lowers the temp of the water you are adding toand sudden temp changes can lead to sick fish. I presume the hot water you added was from a tap. If so, this is also a bad idea as most hot water supplies come from a copper tank and pipes. Copper is also very bad for fish. Before you attempt to move Piranha, youshould remove all the decor from the tank. This will avoid the fish running into them when you are trying to catch them. It is advisable to try and catch them with a bucket and avoid using nets. I have seen one bad injury to a member of this site when he used a net to catch his P. In relation to scratched eye, I have never heard of this. Pictures would be helpful. You could try the disease section of this site and will more than likely come accross what ever it is that they are suffering from and how to treat it.

Just be more prepared the next time.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Of course they will heal. I'm not sure how bad it is in your case, but chances are that the fish will fully heal just fine. You can add some salt to the water to aid in the healing process.

If you want, you can post pictures in this thread and then I will move it to the correct forum for you.








~Taylor~


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Ya scratched eyes will heal in no time. Keep your water nice and clean and do some water changes. When I got my sanchezi one of his eyes was all scratched up from rubbing on the tupper ware container he came in. It took a week or so but now you cant even tell.
Good luck
E


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Disease, Parasite and Injury Forum

Harry


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

good leuck mate,hope he is ok


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

keep us posted on whats going on


----------



## ImportRacer (May 13, 2003)

:nod: All is well now...This morning I saw no signs of cloudy eye...Just in case, I did buy some metifix and Aloe Vera water conditioner...I drained the water to half way and put in the proper dosage...Their color has returned and are swimming steadily...I plan to keep the tank medicated for another 2-3 days....The move did scratch them up pretty bad, but nothing seriuos enough for me to freak out on....Thanks everyone...


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

eyes do heal mate , my piraya had half of the front of his eye damaged and it healed up completely .


----------

